# I found some!!!



## Mathew S. (Apr 26, 2020)

Well everyone, today was the first day of the year I found morels. With increasing temps and upcoming rain showers on the way, I'm very excited about the next month of morel picking! I only found a handful of small/ medium sized morels today in the low altitude mountain range. The morels were maybe 100 feet off of the highway. I've hiked up to 700ft in the Indian valley and towards Falls creek and havent found any signs of false morels or morels. The streams coming down the mountain have only produced false morels so far. 
I hope you enjoy


----------



## HoosierInTexas (Jun 4, 2018)

Beautiful! Didn't know you had morels in AK. You've already picked more than I've found in my 3 years looking in TX! Continued good luck!


----------



## Mathew S. (Apr 26, 2020)

HoosierInTexas said:


> Beautiful! Didn't know you had morels in AK. You've already picked more than I've found in my 3 years looking in TX! Continued good luck!



Thanks! This is my second year looking for morels in May. Do you find Texas morels on the east and northern areas of your state?


----------



## HoosierInTexas (Jun 4, 2018)

Mathew S. said:


> Thanks! This is my second year looking for morels in May. Do you find Texas morels on the east and northern areas of your state?


They can be found here (or so I read, lol) from the Hill Country in central TX all the way north to the Red River (Oklahoma) and beyond. East Texas is good because it is more temperate over in the piney woods area. I'd say we start in late Feb. to early March.
What are the temperatures in your area? I've been to the lower peninsula in AK and can imagine that the rainforests there would make for good hunting.


----------



## Mathew S. (Apr 26, 2020)

Good to hear! 
I'm located in south central Alaska. I've never been down on the panhandle, but like you said I would assume the forest would produce. For a couple years I've been on cliffside along the Seward highway searching for cottonwood. The majority of my finds are always on or near game trails and growing on or near moss.


----------

